# New MMA gym in Birmingham !!



## homerJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Cant't wait for this gym to open, by the looks of the website it should be one of the best in the country and only 5 mins from my house. Check out the website www.utcuk.com. does anyone know when its due to open? Cheers


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I work for a new gym, I know I'll spam an MMA site with posts about it......


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol dont double post please Homer it clutters the forum up, i'll delete the other one but leave this as it is, if it is your gym you can promote it as much as you like mate that is what this forum is for


----------



## crucifix (Oct 7, 2008)

hmm looks good, theres quite a few gyms around brum already


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I presume thats the new team supreme gym.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

good luck to them, i think its great that loads of mma clubs with wrestling (sorry thats wat im realy into i only like watching mma on the telle) are opening up it means hopefully we'll see lots of interclub friendly comps locally and with people at all levels having a go


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Have just checked out the web site. The centre is just up the road from me. Very pleased. The cannock place was just too far. Ill be going to this one if the timetable suites.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Seems like a good venture. Good luck


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG thats like 15 mins from my house !!!

I'm gonna defo be there !!!

Does anyone know how much Platinum or Gold membership is there ??


----------

